# ???Pet Flys Uncle Monkey or Baby Doe, small or mini???



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I would like to pick up a Pet Flys carrier not necessarily for flying but as a home away from home and safe place for Lu to retreat to when out and about visiting with family etc. 

So much for not wanting a closet full of carriers.  I want a sling style, a soft sided purse style and a more solid type. I already have a Sherpa classic and a Sleepypod mini (pink). 

In the Pet Flys carriers I can't decide between the Uncle Monkey or the Baby Doe. Both are cute! I have wondered if the patterned faux leather on the Baby Doe is too busy or tacky or if it is attractive and fun? I've also been decided between the mini and the small size. Lu is 3.4 lbs and 8" at the shoulder and 8" from the nape of her neck to the base of her tail. She should fit fine in the mini and the mini was suggested by the people at Pet Flys but they also said it's a personal prefference sort of thing. I was wondering if anyone has experience with the sizes and found that the mini was too confining or the small was too big and clunky to haul around very often? 


Figuring things out by only having photos and reviews is pain in the butt, I wish someone local carried some of the products I have been trying to find. Please share any opinions or experiences.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucky Puppy Couture is a vendor on this site and carries them. Jennifer Barbre is the owner and is a great help! Just go to her site and email or call her. i'm buying something every week from her. Great customer service!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ruth -- I agree. Jennifer will help you select the correct size -- she has 2 Maltese -- Sophia is around 4 lbs and Bailey is a larger girl. So she will definitely know which size will be best for your fluff.

As far as the style -- I think both are adorable and don't think that either are "over the top".

You can also pm Jennifer here. Her SM name is jenniferhop423.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck in picking one. They are both so cute.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That Baby Doe one is precious.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I really like the doe


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the suggestions and I will definitely look up Jennifer's site. Yes they are both terribly cute and thus the reason I haven't been able to decide. I think I have settled on the Uncle Monkey but until I actually order it I could still end up changing my mind. I know it's not a life decision but I have waffled back and forth between these two carriers for about a week now. If I'm not careful the decision will be made for me. Getting some input from others here as been helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the monkey bag, man is that heavy!!!!! I like it but could never carry it around.


hummmm, maybe they're different now...I got mine like 5 years ago....


----------



## imdll (Aug 18, 2011)

Pat, what size of bag do you have and how big is your fluff? I was wondering about the heaviness and if it might make it so I don't use the bag as much.


----------

